# New Raised bed



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

I started growing a few veggies last year in containers and had some success so I figured I would get a little more serious this year.
1. I just built a 24' X 3' raised bed and am using cattle panels as a trellis. All of the wood is repurposed from the neighborhood's old fence.
2. Bought a truckload of rose soil and compost to fill it. 
3. Have some of my starter cucumbers and tomatos growing in the house under a gro light. I also plan to grow peppers, beans, and some herbs and flowers as well. 

This is my first attempt at planting in a raised bed, last year I used containers, so I welcome all tips and comments.


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Tips- 
Be patient, find out what works in your direct, and indirect sunlight.
Find some Ladybugs or Praying Mantis eggs-these are good to have around your garden.
Find veggies and flowers that complement each other, it helps with pollination.
Have fun with it and enjoy the fruits of your labor.

BTW- your bed looks great, I would like to see the finished product.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

I'm not sure of a reason why, but year before last, I tried to use the panels for my cucumbers.

plants grew well, but no cukes. only thing that was different that year was the galvanized panels. have heard since, that the galvanizing could be the culprit?


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

DuckMendenhall, thanks for the bugs tip. I'll post an updated pic with all the dirt and panels reconfigured. I am planting some marigolds and sunflowers to help encourage pollination. 
Last year I put out honey near my veggies to brings the bees in.

BertS, I hope you are wrong about the galvanized  but I do appreciate the information.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

BertS said:


> I'm not sure of a reason why, but year before last, I tried to use the panels for my cucumbers.
> 
> plants grew well, but no cukes. only thing that was different that year was the galvanized panels. have heard since, that the galvanizing could be the culprit?


I doubt it. We use galvanized woven wire trellises (scrap from field fence) every year for beans and cucumbers. No issues.


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

I have the bed filled and then I bent the panels over. I am planning to grow beans and cucumbers together in an offset pattern, where one will be growing in the back and one in the front. From what I have read they are good companion vegetables.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

BertS said:


> I'm not sure of a reason why, but year before last, I tried to use the panels for my cucumbers.
> 
> plants grew well, but no cukes. only thing that was different that year was the galvanized panels. have heard since, that the galvanizing could be the culprit?


Grow them out of a empty plant container. set Container in garden and build up a mound of dirt around and plants seeds on outside of mound up high next to the rim, when you water or fertilize just put in in the container and the holes in bottom let it out to the plants. Easy and simple


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

I was able to get all my cattle panels in place.
I also setup a little grow light station in the garage.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

A suggestion, place the grow lite as close to the seedlings as possible and they won't be so leggy.


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks good! Quick question regarding your panels, are they there for a deterrent or to help with climbers? Just asking...I know you said beans and cucumbers, is that the entire garden? My beans and cucumbers climbed well over 8' vertically, they went crazy during the Fall. The early Summer harvest for beans did not go to well, I was about a 1 month late planting. As for the cucumbers, we did get a harvest, but the ROI was not quite there, maybe 10 off 4 plants. I think my spacing was not correct, we will try again this Spring. 

The picture enclosed was from last Feb, I extended the back trellis another 6 or so feet, and the beans were looking for some where to climb after they hit the top. I have added planter boxes on the fence to hold spices/lettuce/carrots/peppers. 

If I do not get a great crop of cucumbers, would you be willing to trade spices or other for cucumbers?

Your last update looks like a grow site in a Denver garage, just saying LOL.


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> A suggestion, place the grow lite as close to the seedlings as possible and they won't be so leggy.


Great advice! I learned that lesson the hard way.


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

The panels are there for climbers. I know the setup will work for cucumbers but yes I am concerned about the beans not having enough room. 
This is all a learning process for me. If they get to crazy I will prune them.
I would be willing to do some trading if the cukes do well.
Funny, I thought the same thing about Denver when I posted the picture.



DuckMendenhall said:


> Looks good! Quick question regarding your panels, are they there for a deterrent or to help with climbers? Just asking...I know you said beans and cucumbers, is that the entire garden? My beans and cucumbers climbed well over 8' vertically, they went crazy during the Fall. The early Summer harvest for beans did not go to well, I was about a 1 month late planting. As for the cucumbers, we did get a harvest, but the ROI was not quite there, maybe 10 off 4 plants. I think my spacing was not correct, we will try again this Spring.
> 
> The picture enclosed was from last Feb, I extended the back trellis another 6 or so feet, and the beans were looking for some where to climb after they hit the top. I have added planter boxes on the fence to hold spices/lettuce/carrots/peppers.
> 
> ...


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Sounds good. Keep us posted...and good luck.


----------

